# "Party responses to IAFF Canada's legislative issues"



## mariomike (30 Apr 2011)

27 April 2011
"At the beginning of the election, the IAFF Canadian office sent out letters to each party leader requesting their position on our four legislative
issues; establishing a Public Safety Officer Compensation Benefit (PSOC), priority access to vaccines during pandemics, creating a national fire
statistics office and amending the national building code to ensure first responder safety.  The following is a summary of what our office has
received.":
http://www.oakvillepffa.ca/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69:federal-election-info&catid=1:latest-news


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2011)

"IAFF to Work With Conservatives to Move Canadian Issues Forward:
May 5, 2011 -- With the Canadian federal election over, the IAFF’s attention returns immediately to working with the Conservative government and with opposition members alike in order to advance the issues on the Canadian legislative agenda."

"The New Democratic Party’s historic surge and its new role as the Official Opposition after capturing 102 seats in the House of Commons bodes well for the IAFF, as the party, labour’s traditional ally, is a longtime supporter of the IAFF and fire fighter issues.":
http://www.iaff.org/11News/05Leader/CanadaElection.htm


----------

